# what type of martin do u ave



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

come on people what martin do u ave , it not that hard a question !!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, my wallet is recovering after buying a new bass, but I tried out a few bows and I think I may just get a Martin myself. Hopefully I'll have a Cheetah good to go by the start of 2008. time and $$ permiting I'm going try to get some turkeys with it (everything's always gotta cost me some crispies ).


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

1. Razor X ,Elite limbs,Nitrous cams
2.Cougar 3,Elite limbs,Nitros
3Septer II Elite,Fury cams
4 Firecat Elite


----------



## StandByFlight. (Aug 20, 2007)

I got a Martin Bengal.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Martin Cheheta


----------



## Ayyub (Aug 13, 2007)

I've a Martin Bengal on order.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Well, my wallet is recovering after buying a new bass, but I tried out a few bows and I think I may just get a Martin myself. Hopefully I'll have a Cheetah good to go by the start of 2008. time and $$ permiting I'm going try to get some turkeys with it (everything's always gotta cost me some crispies ).


you can't go wrong with a martin :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Well, my wallet is recovering after buying a new bass, but I tried out a few bows and I think I may just get a Martin myself. Hopefully I'll have a Cheetah good to go by the start of 2008. time and $$ permiting I'm going try to get some turkeys with it (everything's always gotta cost me some crispies ).


go for a slayer :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Ayyub said:


> I've a Martin Bengal on order.


their a nice bow but in i found it was too short a ata for me


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Irishrobin said:


> go for a slayer :wink:


thought about it, I don't really need an expensive bow. It will inevitably be broken by the time I'm through with it.:zip: If you really wanna know I'm just above Kegan on the cheapness level...:wink:

:jksign:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

the slayer is class


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> thought about it, I don't really need an expensive bow. It will inevitably be broken by the time I'm through with it.:zip: If you really wanna know I'm just above Kegan on the cheapness level...:wink:
> 
> :jksign:


*HAHAHAHAHA THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!!*

:59::clap::set1_rolf2:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Irishrobin said:


> the slayer is class


I know, but do you need to hunt mice with .50 BMG? That's how I feel about that bow...:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

man i am thinking about a pantera or slayer but i love the guardian and dreanlin and vectrics and vulcan to much but i will for sure shoot them when the new bows comeout this year


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Well, my wallet is recovering after buying a new bass, but I tried out a few bows and I think I may just get a Martin myself. Hopefully I'll have a Cheetah good to go by the start of 2008. time and $$ permiting I'm going try to get some turkeys with it (everything's always gotta cost me some crispies ).


Cheetah is a gud bow as well as the slayer :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Irishrobin said:


> Cheetah is a gud bow as well as the slayer :wink: :wink: :wink:


If I'd have had a job my archery budget would be a lot highter...I could pimp out my bass too, even if I were earning minimum wage. I'm looking for one for next summer right now.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> If I'd have had a job my archery budget would be a lot highter...I could pimp out my bass too, even if I were earning minimum wage. I'm looking for one for next summer right now.


i got a job my archery budget has gone up alot


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

try a ross its a real bow


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> try a ross its a real bow


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> try a ross its a real bow


REAL bow. my slayer is real . i can see it , touch it and shoot it .


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

***Mod Warning - lose the attitude and watch your language or lose all of your posting privilages (Joel C)** *

everyone knows that their so called "advantages" provide very microscopic if any benefits, even to the best shooters. All I'm saying is that people should try to shoot the bow that feels best to them. So far, everytime I have shot a Martin, the vibration feels like I'm shooting a 10 guage shotgun. Personally, I have shot everything from a PSE to a Hoyt, and most things in between. I'm just warning everyone that the advertising tactics they use as promoting a better system due to their cam technology is bull, just as Hoyt uses their riser system as a benefit to the accuracy of the bow, it may yield small beneficial factor, but the overall thing to remember is that it's the shooter. The amount of time that each of you spend on this forum you could be out practicing or hunting and making yourself better at what you do. Reading about other peoples bow set-ups doesn't make you a better archer, practicing does. 

TC


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

there is no vibration on my slayer .


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

one more thing i cant practice at 10 in the night . i ave done my practice for today .


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

TimClark said:


> ***Mod Warning - lose the attitude and watch your language or lose all of your posting privilages (Joel C)** *
> 
> everyone knows that their so called "advantages" provide very microscopic if any benefits, even to the best shooters. All I'm saying is that people should try to shoot the bow that feels best to them. So far, everytime I have shot a Martin, the vibration feels like I'm shooting a 10 guage shotgun. Personally, I have shot everything from a PSE to a Hoyt, and most things in between. I'm just warning everyone that the advertising tactics they use as promoting a better system due to their cam technology is bull, just as Hoyt uses their riser system as a benefit to the accuracy of the bow, it may yield small beneficial factor, but the overall thing to remember is that it's the shooter. The amount of time that each of you spend on this forum you could be out practicing or hunting and making yourself better at what you do. Reading about other peoples bow set-ups doesn't make you a better archer, practicing does.
> 
> TC



how many martins have you shot and which ones ???


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

:wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav: go martin


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sorry I don't monitor AT all day to respond to you quick enough. I have shot the Scepter, Slayer, and P3. P3 was the worst, I had to grip the bow when I shot it to keep it from falling to the floor since there was no wrist strap. 

TC


----------



## deertag1966 (Aug 29, 2007)

*i have*

a jaguar 2006


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't own one..a kid I shoot with shoots a 2nd hand Martin Tiger..at 40 lbs with aluminum hunting arrows it's about as fast as a 20 lb recurve, not very impressive.
The new Martins are nice though. A guy I shot with at Provincials had a Sabre with a single cam, shooting 60# at about 220 fps(he said). It was quiet, accurate, but surprisingly heavy.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> REAL bow. my slayer is real . i can see it , touch it and shoot it .


does not shoot like a real bow


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Here we go again.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

im saying nothing :zip::zip:

im not going to start is " crap" again .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its not the bow that counts its how you shoot it .


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Exactly.. its not the bow.. its the shooter holdin the bow.. if the shooter sux.. well then i guess ur bow sux in your opinion! haha


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ha ha ha :thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, be nice now... :nono: 

I have a 60# Slayer M-Pro that is shooting 275-280 with a 375gr arrow. It is quiet, vibe free, and plenty fast. I doubt that many of the higher end bows setup similarly are going to show you much more. And this is my first Martin. I have shot other brands for over 30 years... :wink: 

Truth is, a good shooter can make any bow shoot well... a poor shooter, well.... :wink: :zip:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, be nice now... :nono:
> 
> I have a 60# Slayer M-Pro that is shooting 275-280 with a 375gr arrow. It is quiet, vibe free, and plenty fast. I doubt that many of the higher end bows setup similarly are going to show you much more. And this is my first Martin. I have shot other brands for over 30 years... :wink:
> 
> Truth is, a good shooter can make any bow shoot well... a poor shooter, well.... :wink: :zip:


:thumb:


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

i shoot a martin bengal, but i also have a tigress.. a

and everyone has there own opionon about what bows they like, and which ones feel good to them. 
its not the bow its the indian!
Shoot Straight
Ty Noe


----------

